# My 1st Anniversary on HHC!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, today is the day, my one year anniversary on HHC! :mrgreen: 

The summer of last year was when I first began stalking this site, as a guest, to find information on this fascinating creature that I have come to love with all my heart. I am so happy to be a part of this loving, kind, and knowledgeable community. You all have taught and informed me of so much. I believe, that over this past year, I have become a better person knowing you all. This is a wonderful community where I have had the privilege of making several friends, had many laughs and shed a few tears. I am honored to be on a site like this. I was welcomed with open arms in the guestbook the day that I finally mustered up the courage to post a "Hi, I'm New!" topic, and I try to give that feeling back to the new members that post their first thread. I appreciate each and everyone of you lovely members that share these boards with me and hope to be someday be as good as the experts that post on here.  

Thank you all for your kindness, laughter, knowledge, and most of all, friendship. This forum has brightened my day each time I log on.  

Sincerely, tie-dye hedgie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so glad you became an active member!  You are always so nice to everyone and between me and you we have like a gazillion post in the word game thread! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm glad also and thanks, you are nice to everyone too Larry! :mrgreen: 
Hahaha that is so true!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! Sweet Tie-dye!! I think of you often. I keep looking for tie-dye fabric & think - "she would just love this". You are always so positive & sweet. Encouraging & friendly. You are one of the members that drew me to this site. (As I read every possible post before getting up the courage to post myself). 
Happy Anniversary. May there be many, many, many more.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> I keep looking for tie-dye fabric & think - "she would just love this".
> 
> 
> > I do the same thing! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Almost forgot! Cholla has a little crush on you (don't let him know I told you) & he wanted to make sure you got this picture of him. 
I'm suppose to give it to you all cool-like.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I love that pic, totally had me cracking up. Happy Anniversary and glad you are here


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Bwahaha, what an amazing pic! :lol:

Happy 1 year with us, tie-dye! It's a treat to have you.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all soooo much!!!! This completely made my day, my week, and month!!!   

Well, to tell you the truth PJM, I have always had a crush and little Cholla too and that picture is amazing! My new background


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i think of you too when i see things tie-dye.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> i think of you too when i see things tie-dye.


Thank you! 
Whenever I see a hedgie figurine, I always think of you too.


----------

